# Stargate:Universe - OAD -10/23/09



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Really?

Really, thats what they came up with? :nono2:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, and we had a winner from last week:


Spoiler






redfiver said:


> My other thought, is the course towards the star is not an accident. Maybe the whole ship is solar powered and it's needs a bit of a recharge.





Congratulations redfiver.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Yep, knew something like that would happen. This is not like previous SG series. They are doing serious character development still. They are playing out just like they said, it's more adult... meaning less action more character work. Not necessarily a bad thing, as it loks like we get back to gate travel next week.

as for the end of the episode


Spoiler



I'm glad they brought back the tension between Rush and Young. That's going to be the crux of the entire show



Oh, and I forgot one more thing.. since I was correct before.... 


Spoiler



since they are full of power now, why not dial earth?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

redfiver said:


> Oh, and I forgot one more thing.. since I was correct before....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Why not indeed! Of course


Spoiler



wouldn't everyone be able to go home to be replaced by an SG team?


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Why not indeed! Of course
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, that's the problem for me still. Why hasn't Rodney come out and checked out the ship, or sam? Wouldn't Daniel really want to see this older version of the ancient language? Ugh, still so many issues for long time SG fans.

but i'm still watching.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Exactly what I said would happen although I figured there would be more than 1 person panicking and causing trouble. As I also said this is going to be what the series is about so how many times are they going to be surprised that the ship kept them and itself alive? I do believe, as others have stated, that the stones they are using are going to have to go away some how. This was the first episode Rush was actually tolerable at least.

As for the gate I thought there was already a reason they couldn't dial earth and it wasn't because of low power, but either way that will also have to be taken out as a viable option obviously or there won't be a reason for the series. It could end up being as simple as the ship won't let them dial earth. The ship is and will be the fall back crutch for any problems or plot holes I think.

Anyone else catch the BSG style film work with the shuttle flying around?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys, no need to spoiler things that happened in this episode ..


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

The only good part was the awesome knockout on the loud mouth


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmm ... I like this change of pace ..


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for character development/background/etc, just not the first 5 hours of the show.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, Im starting to be disappointed even more. What a waste of time!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Really? I saw this a mile away. I am really getting into this show. Please don't poo poo it for depth.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

For those disappointed by the seemingly long period of time spent on character development, it seems this is by design. This is a character driven program.

Stargate Universe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Stargate Universe is intended to appeal to both veteran fans and newcomers. It is planned to be firmly entrenched in established Stargate mythology without relying on it too often.[3][6] Although it is planned to still have the familiar Stargate themes of adventure and exploration,[3] the show will focus mostly on the people aboard the ship.[7] SGU is intended to be more serialized than its predecessors, but the writers attempt to resolve each character story within the episode.[3] There is a conscious effort to avoid making SGU too serialized, and the serialization should mainly stem from character development.[8] The industry describes the show with the buzzwords "dark and edgy".[3] According to Robert C. Cooper, the essence of the story is "that sort of fear and terror of a tragedy combined with the sense that there is hope for us in the basic ways in which human beings survive".[3] The planned increased levels of drama are intended to be balanced with humor to avoid pretentiousness. The differences between good and evil are planned to be less apparent, as the ship is populated with flawed and unprepared characters who were not supposed to go there.[3] According to Brad Wright, the show will "hopefully explor[e] the truly alien, and [avoid] the rubber faced English-speaking one". There will be aliens, but not a single dominant villain race like SG-1's Goa'uld and Atlantis' Wraith.[3][9]


If you follow the link and check the footnotes you will see this is based on a lot of interviews.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm taking each episode as it comes ... and I'm enjoying the hell out of it. I don't read into it or look for similarities or try to devine the outcome ... I just enjoy it. 

So far, so good.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

HDG said:


> I'm taking each episode as it comes ... and I'm enjoying the hell out of it. I don't read into it or look for similarities or try to devine the outcome ... I just enjoy it.
> 
> So far, so good.


+1


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

olguy said:
 

> For those disappointed by the seemingly long period of time spent on character development, it seems this is by design. This is a character driven program.
> 
> Stargate Universe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> If you follow the link and check the footnotes you will see this is based on a lot of interviews.


I get all of that. I guess because I want this to succeed, I've been holding back my frustration with the writing. There are two big writing problems IMHO that need to be fixed.

What's missing on the scifi side is a continuity checker who says "you can't do that because it is inconsistent with what we know about X in past Stargate episodes."

Second, the show needs someone offering a reality check on characters and relationships. This deep character development thing is a big hazard for the scifi genre when the show is controlled by folks who produced the first two "Stargate" series.

The relationship between Chloe Armstrong and Lt. Matthew Scott needs much more development. Because of the relationship between Chloe and Eli Wallace, and given what we know about the backgrounds of these three people, it felt like someone said "hey, we need to throw in some gratuitous sex" and make the geek sympathetic because his feelings are hurt.

The relationships are going to have to be something more complex than the "heaving breasts" of cheap romance novels or "relationships" as viewed by someone whose emotional development stopped at 15.

Characters and relationships were adequately developed in both "Stargate: SG1" and "Stargate Atlantis" over several seasons. We got to know a little about Rodney McKay in "SG1" and a lot about him in "Atlantis" all of which allowed that character to find both professional and romantic relationships that evolved in a believable fashion.

It's obvious that more complexity in characters and relationships could be developed than we saw in the first two Stargates, but in this very few episodes they would have had to have two writing teams - one from the old Stargates and one from "Gray's Anatomy". They don't have them and if they don't get them, the show could die from lack of interest.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Who knows, the producers might have already thought of Eli's love interest ... chances are that character (probably an alien) hasn't appeared yet. 

It wouldn't surprise me to wait until Eli's character is more fully developed before introducing her (him?).


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

HDG said:


> I'm taking each episode as it comes ... and I'm enjoying the hell out of it. I don't read into it or look for similarities or try to devine the outcome ... I just enjoy it.
> 
> So far, so good.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

This show is perfect, at least for me, for DVR-ing. I can skip those pointless (in effect, not in intent) "messages home". In all honesty, some of them looked like excuses to cut the budget ("Show him sighing for a minute extra so that's less of the more expensive stuff we have to do to fill 42 minutes").

The parts that I like, I *really* like. The parts I don't like are mind-numbingly unappealing.

The worst thing for the show is that, so far, any of the parts I skipped over have meant absolutely nothing to the plot. There's no point where I said "Did I miss something?".

That said, I'm still going to record and watch it.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I wasted 40 minutes of my life watching that drivel! This is fast becoming one of those shows I stop watching.

I figured out why I hate it so much! It's a scripted version of reality TV. People talking to the camera like they are telling their side of a whiny sob story. There is no excitement to the plot. It is totally predictable. The main focus is people liking and hating each other, not science fiction technology and such.

As for why the old characters don't just show up via the stones ... it's obvious! The real life actors don't care to be in this pre-destined failure!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jkane said:


> I wasted 40 minutes of my life watching that drivel! This is fast becoming one of those shows I stop watching.


B-Bye.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

If I wanted to watch Desperate House wives or melrose place I would! Naming this show Star Gate Universe and then turning it into a melrose place in space is not only boring but a waste of time for a SciFi fan.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> If I wanted to watch Desperate House wives or melrose place I would! Naming this show Star Gate Universe and then turning it into a melrose place in space is not only boring but a waste of time for a SciFi fan.


OK, then I'm officially confused.  I'm an avid Sci-Fi fan, and I wasn't bored.

Guess I'll just have to give them another, say, 99 episodes to get their act together.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

HDG said:


> OK, the I'm officially confused.  I'm an avid Sci-Fi fan, and I wasn't bored.


You (and me) and 3 million others.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20091026syfy01

Episode Two Audience Grows To Three Million Total Viewers and Continues as Most Watched Stargate In More Than Four Years
New York, NY October 26, 2009 The second episode of Syfy's Stargate Universe on Friday, October 9, reflecting full Live +7 DVR data, became the most watched Stargate since March 2005 when its reached three million total viewers (2.99 million), along with a 2.1 HH Rating, 1.7 million Adults 18-49 and 1.85 million Adults 25-54.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> You (and me) and 3 million others.


jeebers .. Maybe a little MelroseGate is what was needed ..

For the record, I'm actually enjoying Universe. I could live without the Kinofessions, but those are easily skipped.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> You (and me) and 3 million others.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20091026syfy01
> 
> ...


Love the spin. Actually, you are quoting Live+worthless, worthless being anyone who watches after 11:59 pm on the Friday it aired. Advertisers still don't care to pay for anything more than live plus same day.

From TVbytheNumbers for the second episode on October 16:


> _Stargate Universe_ dropped 14 percent from the previous week's 2.447 million. Meanwhile _Sanctuary_ dropped, but not nearly as steep, off 4.5 percent from last week's 1.85 million.


These are good numbers for Syfy, don't get me wrong. And they were up against the Angels v Yankees.

When we have the numbers for this past Friday, we'll see whether the falloff continues or it was a quirk of being up against baseball.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Not loving the show, it's dragging its feet and the story is very obvious. I knew the Sun was going restore power, I figured it worked in conjunction with the Gases that the shipped pass through when it went around the planet. Also pretty obvious that some sort of Ancient AI will soon make an appearance and yes the gates most likely can be linked just like they did in Atlantis to get back too earth. The part that just kills me is the "Star Trek" type scenarios in the story, IOW they have an easy solution yet they don’t use it. Why not get rid of 4 useless people and get people from the SGC who can actually fix the ship.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Not loving the show, it's dragging its feet and the story is very obvious. I knew the Sun was going restore power, I figured it worked in conjunction with the Gases that the shipped pass through when it went around the planet. Also pretty obvious that some sort of Ancient AI will soon make an appearance and yes the gates most likely can be linked just like they did in Atlantis to get back too earth. The part that just kills me is the "Star Trek" type scenarios in the story, IOW they have an easy solution yet they don't use it. Why not get rid of 4 useless people and get people from the SGC who can actually fix the ship.


I keep waiting for the voyager theme music to play. I'm enjoying the show and will keep it around for another couple of weeks - but I'm not sure where this can go.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Eli love interest?

Since when do Nerds get love interests. As we saw, he basically started stalking that girl. I'm sure they'll drag an alien in...every other Stargate did.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> Not loving the show, it's dragging its feet and the story is very obvious. I knew the Sun was going restore power, I figured it worked in conjunction with the Gases that the shipped pass through when it went around the planet. Also pretty obvious that some sort of Ancient AI will soon make an appearance and yes the gates most likely can be linked just like they did in Atlantis to get back too earth. The part that just kills me is the "Star Trek" type scenarios in the story, IOW they have an easy solution yet they don't use it. Why not get rid of 4 useless people and get people from the SGC who can actually fix the ship.


Save me the trouble and just tell me the ending.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I was bored watching the last episode seemed they took one hour to tell what could have been done in 15 minutes. So far I hope they take it off the air rather than waste air time with it. Maybe MGM can re-do a new series for next year. I'll give it a few more episodes and then I'm calling it quits. The story drags on WAY to long. Nothing happens worth writing home about and WAY to many sex scenes.

The other series didn't have these and they did great.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, take it off the air. That'll give them another hour for what? More ECW? Or reruns of Jeremiah? They have plenty of air to waste so for those of us that are enjoying this one I think they can leave it. And too many sex scenes? You're kiddin', right?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

olguy said:


> And too many sex scenes? You're kiddin', right?


I guess too many must mean that there actually are some! :lol: Because I think I only remember two so far, really doesn't seem like very many to me. I haven't really decided how much I do or don't like this show so far, but i'm still watching. It does seem to moving a bit slow but surely one of the problems isn't that there's too much sex!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It's the gratuitous sex and the length of the scene. I mean, I was at "ok, we know, they sleep together, fine, get it over with so we can get on with the REAL plot".


...but I might have that attitude only because I have a fiancee


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This past week's episode saw another drop in Live+same day ratings (-4%), so the previous week's 14% drop was not a fluke because of the Angels v Yankees game. But as Robert Seidman notes in TVbytheNumbers:


> Alright all you Stargate Universe bashers (I caught up yesterday, it's growing on me&#8230;kinda) and alienated Stargate Atlantis fans who are rooting for Stargate Universe to fail: it's doing just as well as SGA did last year (actually better). Though this episode was down, it was the same as the Live+SD ratings for the series finale of SGA in January.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

> alienated Stargate Atlantis fans


Did he use the word "alienated" as a bad pun?

Either my brain is totally demented, OR, that really was a bad pun!

I fully expect to hear in a not to distant future episode that the ship has been "listening" and learning English from them. Eventually, it will be talking to them.

"Hi! I'm Destiny, your shipboard computer!"


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Church AV Guy said:


> "Hi! I'm Destiny, your shipboard computer!"


<female voice> "Working"


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Speaking of "destiny". I missed how they came up with the name. Did the ship name itself, or did someone pick that name for it?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

jkane said:


> <female voice> "Working"


</Majel Barrett...>


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

jkane said:


> Speaking of "destiny". I missed how they came up with the name. Did the ship name itself, or did someone pick that name for it?


They read that name when looking at the computers and stuff. Rush and Eli (sorta) can read this ancient dialect.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

djlong said:


> It's the gratuitous sex and the length of the scene. I mean, I was at "ok, we know, they sleep together, fine, get it over with so we can get on with the REAL plot".
> 
> ...but I might have that attitude only because I have a fiancee


Agreed. I don't watch SG-U for SEX. I watch it because I like the tech and sci-fi.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

xmguy said:


> Agreed. I don't watch SG-U for SEX. I watch it because I like the tech and sci-fi.


Exactly :icon_bb:
I get enough of the SEX and Romance watching the shows my wife wants to put on. When it's my Turn to watch shows on the big TV I want real Sci-Fi and Tech/Discovery shows, not Melrose place in space.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> Exactly :icon_bb:
> I get enough of the SEX and Romance watching the shows my wife wants to put on. When it's my Turn to watch shows on the big TV I want real Sci-Fi and Tech/Discovery shows, not *Melrose place in space*.


LINE OF THE WEEK! HA!!:lol:


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

olguy said:


> Yeah, take it off the air. That'll give them another hour for what? More ECW? Or reruns of Jeremiah? They have plenty of air to waste so for those of us that are enjoying this one I think they can leave it. And too many sex scenes? You're kiddin', right?


If the show is going to be nothing that some hyped up drama set in space then it's not worth my time. I could gave a crap what they might replace it with. The people on the show are either one extreme or the other. *****ing mad, or too stupid to do anything or to ready to screw any woman in sight. The sex is ok in small doses, but in all reality doesn't belong in this show. The other SG series' didn't have them and they did just fine. But to date they have had a sex scene in every episode. Can't the guys in this show keep in in their pants. :nono: Like I said I REALLY miss SG-1 and Atlantis. They had REAL action. Not "were all going to die , now run save yourselves , now lets make love and play cards and watch the sun get closer as we die". Atlantis (Rodney) would have done something to fix the issue. SG-1 (Carter) would have sury-rigged a power supply or something. Not mope around like the Scottish tech does in SG-U. No it's not that good. But I'm gonna give it a few more weeks see if they drop the drama and get same real FREAKING action !!


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

jkane said:


> I wasted 40 minutes of my life watching that drivel! This is fast becoming one of those shows I stop watching.
> 
> I figured out why I hate it so much! It's a scripted version of reality TV. People talking to the camera like they are telling their side of a whiny sob story. There is no excitement to the plot. It is totally predictable. The main focus is people liking and hating each other, not science fiction technology and such.
> 
> As for why the old characters don't just show up via the stones ... it's obvious! The real life actors don't care to be in this pre-destined failure!


Agreed. My wife and I were die-hard stargate fans, and this show is terrible. We have watched our last episode, and I predict an early grave for "Stargate Boring"


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I fear I'm hearing the dropping of the Nielsen numbers as I read this thread. I see the clumsy hand of NBCU suits all over this. Syfy may have been the end of the channel known as SciFi for many science fiction fans. I hope they haven't targeted the new scripted programming for a cable channel better named Lifetime Fantasy.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

xmguy said:


> Agreed. I don't watch SG-U for SEX. I watch it because I like the tech and sci-fi.


I didn't watch the previous series (but the original movie is on of my all time favorite movies), but weren't the vast majority of characters in the military? Does SG-U have more civilians than the previous series? If so, I'd say that's the "logical" reason that this series has more sex and bickering than the previous series; the civilians are just much less disciplined than the previous series' military folks.

The writers may have felt that having a larger quantity of non-disciplined civilians along for the ride would be a good way to differentiate SG-U from the earlier series; whether that's a good idea or not is debatable, but it seems reasonable tom me!


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

My issue is this is SCI FRIDAY! If they want to put sob stories between times go for it, but 7-10 on Friday shoudl be SCI FRIDAY, not SOB STORY Friday. :-(

Lifetime? ROTFL. That is LMN right? My Dad's wife watches it a lot. I call it the Lady's' Murder Network. Every show (and I am NOT exaggerating, EVERY SHOW) starts out with a woman getting murdered. Then the plot starts and the suspects are introduced. It is ALWAYS the man who killed the woman. Very interesting network.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For those like me who are hoping for the best since it is Season 1, I'm waiting until near the end of the season when the Lucian Alliance folks, who were the attackers in the first episode, become part of the ongoing story. My guess is that will not develop fully until Season 2. I do have the patience to allow the writers to fumble around for 17 episodes before there is a "they", even a single leader nemesis, Kiva (see info on Episode 18 at Gateworld), around which intrigue and action will be built. Repeat over again, I do have the patience because I know the producers will revert to type....

Because some of you are feeling this show is hopeless, I'm offering this spoiler so you can know there really is hope:



Spoiler



From Gateworld:


> Actress Rhona Mitra has been cast in a key role at the end of Stargate Universe's first season, Syfy announced today.
> 
> Mitra will appear in a 3-episode arc at the end of the season, including "Subversion" and the the 2-part season finale, "Incursion."
> 
> ...


So hot chick enemy!


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

phrelin said:


> For those like me who are hoping for the best since it is Season 1, I'm waiting until near the end of the season when the Lucian Alliance folks, who were the attackers in the first episode, become part of the ongoing story. My guess is that will not develop fully until Season 2. I do have the patience to allow the writers to fumble around for 17 episodes before there is a "they", even a single leader nemesis, Kiva (see info on Episode 18 at Gateworld), around which intrigue and action will be built. Repeat over again, I do have the patience because I know the producers will revert to type....
> 
> Because some of you are feeling this show is hopeless, I'm offering this spoiler so you can know there really is hope:
> 
> ...


With the way this series is going I don't think there will be a season 2.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

phrelin said:


> For those like me who are hoping for the best since it is Season 1, I'm waiting until near the end of the season when the Lucian Alliance folks, who were the attackers in the first episode, become part of the ongoing story. My guess is that will not develop fully until Season 2. I do have the patience to allow the writers to fumble around for 17 episodes before there is a "they", even a single leader nemesis, Kiva (see info on Episode 18 at Gateworld), around which intrigue and action will be built. Repeat over again, I do have the patience because I know the producers will revert to type....
> 
> Because some of you are feeling this show is hopeless, I'm offering this spoiler so you can know there really is hope:
> 
> ...


If the lucian alliance shows up out in the galaxy where the Destiny is, the show will be lame. Why can the Lucian Alliance get there and not the SG folks?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

redfiver said:


> If the lucian alliance shows up out in the galaxy where the Destiny is, the show will be lame. Why can the Lucian Alliance get there and not the SG folks?


We don't know the answer to that question, but the Alliance membership is all over the Universe stealing stuff including Ancient technology. We found the stones, whose to say they didn't find something else or, for that matter, put the Episode 1 cave they attacked back together including the working 9th chevron Stargate.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Water Episode: Boring, lame and stupid!
Another 15 minute story dragged out for 45 minutes.
The whole Lucian alliance thing is most likely revolving around a Spy or several spies onboard, that hoarding soldier dude must be one of them. 
I mean it was no coincidence that they showed up just as the ninth chevron was cracked, so they must have known about the gate and been waiting for the "great earth scientists" to crack the problem then take over the gate.
I am not looking forward to the Lucian alliance etc. they are even more boring than the Goald and Ori.
This show has no where to go but cancellation unless the ship has some sort of real secret to reveal, but the budget for this show seems to be so low that I doubt they will introduce anything too expensive or exciting.

BTW
I was reading on a Blog that a certain large and popular StarGate forum has now created new guide lines for people writing reviews of SGU episodes because there have been so many negative SGU reviews.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a friendly reminder, and one I hope everyone takes to heart ... if posting information about the series or plot points or casting, and that information has not yet been presented as part of an aired showing of the series, then that information needs to be placed in spoiler tags per the forum rules.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Just a friendly reminder, and one I hope everyone takes to heart ... if posting information about the series or plot points or casting, and that information has not yet been presented as part of an aired showing of the series, then that information needs to be placed in spoiler tags per the forum rules.


Does that apply to wild guesses and speculation? 
My statement was kind of a reply to "refiver", just some bantering around of speculation by both of us. I am just asking because I thought spoiler tags are for when you have some real info on how a series will unfold. My above statement is just a guess based on the typical style of writing used by the SG writers.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> BTW
> I was reading on a Blog that a certain large and popular StarGate forum has now created new guide lines for people writing reviews of SGU episodes because there have been so many negative SGU reviews.


Can you provide a link?


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Can you provide a link?


I have been looking on Google but I cant find the Blog again. At the time I was just going from site to site reading about upcoming scifi stuff and then came accros the Blog post.

I can tell you that it seemed to be very real because a few people had replied in agreement and said their reviews of episodes had not been published.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

So does anybody know if speculation should be in "spoiler" or is allowed to be posted in the open?
I don't want to break the rules.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I missed this earlier ... sorry. I can't of any reason to use spoiler tags on speculation, especially if you lead off with a statement making it clear you're guessing/speculating/hoping/wishing ...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> I have been looking on Google but I cant find the Blog again. At the time I was just going from site to site reading about upcoming scifi stuff and then came accros the Blog post.
> 
> I can tell you that it seemed to be very real because a few people had replied in agreement and said their reviews of episodes had not been published.


Thanks.
I checked out "Gate World", nothing there.....at least didn't see it.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I missed this earlier ... sorry. I can't of any reason to use spoiler tags on speculation, especially if you lead off with a statement making it clear you're guessing/speculating/hoping/wishing ...


Good idea, I will put speculation at the start.

BTW whats tonight's episode called? "Food" :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> Good idea, I will put speculation at the start.
> 
> BTW whats tonight's episode called? "Food" :lol:


Actually, if you want to see the titles and summary descriptions of the next 14 episodes, they are available at many spoiler sites.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Good idea, I will put speculation at the start.
> 
> BTW whats tonight's episode called? "Food" :lol:





Spoiler



"Earth"


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

You know, if they'd spare me the "oh boo hoo" calls home I could enjoy the real parts of the show.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

djlong said:


> You know, if they'd spare me the "oh boo hoo" calls home I could enjoy the real parts of the show.


+1!!!


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

djlong said:


> You know, if they'd spare me the "oh boo hoo" calls home I could enjoy the real parts of the show.


Agreed, this is less science fiction and more of a drama series.
The really bad part is that when they are done the StarGate franchise will become mud 
Same thing happened to Star Trek with Enterprise series, it just killed any possibility of ever making anything else, hence one of the reasons for the reboot. The Irony is that Archer and the rest of the cast from Enterprise while very old are the only one's left untouch by the reboot, so they could show up in camio roles in future movies.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> Agreed, this is less science fiction and more of a drama series.
> The really bad part is that when they are done the StarGate franchise will become mud
> Same thing happened to Star Trek with Enterprise series, it just killed any possibility of ever making anything else, hence one of the reasons for the reboot. The Irony is that Archer and the rest of the cast from Enterprise while very old are the only one's left untouch by the reboot, so they could show up in camio roles in future movies.


I will disagree with you on the Star Trek Enterprise.

I think Season 4 of Enterprise was horrible, that season long Xindi arc was just crazy and really messed things up. I do feel that Season 5 Enterprise did find itself again, and was improving significantly. However, at that point the series had already been cancelled with no hope of bring it back for a season 6 and 7. However, I will agree that the rebot was necessary for the FILM franchise of it. The ST:NG character set just didn't grasp in the movies like the original cast did. DS9 obviously wouldn't have translated well to movies, and Voyager story line is basically "over". So on the movie front, it did need a reboot.

Back to STG-U

Stargate Universe, still has time to improve. What we are half-dozen episodes into it? Last weeks Time episode was pretty good, but the previews for this week have them using the darn stones again for Earth stuff. At first I though the stones were a FANTASTIC way to keep the SGC and the other Stargate Characters involved, but now it is almost the curse of the series that they are there.

Already chalking this week's episode into the bad column, and looking to next week for getting back to the Sci-Fi stuff.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Stones = Holodeck


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Fontano said:


> I will disagree with you on the Star Trek Enterprise.
> 
> I think Season 4 of Enterprise was horrible, that season long Xindi arc was just crazy and really messed things up. I do feel that Season 5 Enterprise did find itself again, and was improving significantly. However, at that point the series had already been cancelled with no hope of bring it back for a season 6 and 7.


Technically, it was Season 3 that had the Xindi arc. I remember that season ending with a redefinition of the answer to "What are the three words you never want to hear in a SF series?" - New answer "Alien Space Nazis".

For season 4, they brought in Manny Coto as the new showrunner who cut his teeth, among other places, under J. Michael Straczynski on "Babylon 5". Rick Berman kicked himself upstairs, abandoning his involvement with Enterprise except for ramming that god-awful series finale down everyone's throat.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

So will tonights episode (11-20-09) finaly deliver?
I have not seen even one good episode of this show yet! At this point I don't know why they don't scrub this and bring back Atlantis.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> So will tonights episode (11-20-09) finaly deliver?
> I have not seen even one good episode of this show yet! At this point I don't know why they don't scrub this and bring back Atlantis.


If you didn't like last weeks episode, Time, I highly doubt you are going to like tonights. From the promo's it is basically another Earth-Stone episode.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Bring it on! I'm enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Fontano said:


> If you didn't like last weeks episode, Time, I highly doubt you are going to like tonights. From the promo's it is basically another Earth-Stone episode.


It was certainly the best of the bunch. I am hope this is a sign of things to come but...


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

djlong said:


> Enterprise except for ramming that god-awful series finale down everyone's throat.


For that he should have been castrated, hung and then Shot 
He did not even have the Balls to write the famous Archer speech that supposedly united the Federation. Then Frakes jumps in and shot himself in the foot by taking over the last episode of the series! Jeez if you did not hate the guy before that you certainly did after that.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

djlong said:


> Rick Berman kicked himself upstairs, abandoning his involvement with Enterprise except for ramming that god-awful series finale down everyone's throat.





dreadlk said:


> For that he should have been castrated, hung and then Shot
> He did not even have the Balls to write the famous Archer speech that supposedly united the Federation. Then Frakes jumps in and shot himself in the foot by taking over the last episode of the series! Jeez if you did not hate the guy before that you certainly did after that.


Oh, it could have been worse. They could have made the


Spoiler



entire series a holodeck history class or something, and claimed that none of it was real, but a recreation.


 I had completely forgotten just how bad that was until you just reminded me. I don't feel so bad about Plan 9 from Outer Space anymore.:hurah: Thanks for that!


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Church AV Guy said:


> Oh, it could have been worse. They could have made the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That final will go down in history as the worst piece of garbage ever made. It was like they wanted too make sure that not even a trace of the show could be ressurected.

Oh BTW when I say "hate the guy" I mean Frakes! He's just so eager to jump in and take the Captains seat! LOL I think the fact that they made his Character act the opposite way was just a kind of joke on him.


----------

